# APP vs SBS



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

I am considering installing an SBS roof over an existing APP.

I am going to power wash the surface, apply an asphalt primer, 
install a SBS smooth using an SBS adhesive then an aluminum top coat.

I am getting feedback that the SBS adhesive will adversely affect the APP.

Any thoughts???

Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like a call to a manufactures rep would be a good idea. I hope this isn't something you are expecting to last 20-30 years because solar panels are being installed. what you are doing is 5-10 years maybe. If the roof has had leaks in the past it's a bad idea.


----------

